# battery grip worth it?



## naptime (Jan 31, 2012)

do you use a battery grip on your camera?

I've narrowed our impending purchase to two different models.

both can accept a battery grip.

the knock offs are not expensive at all.

the obvious pro is that you double battery life, and have the option of aa's in an emergency.

are there negatives?

I can imagine it would make the camera heavier. Probably need a bigger case.

any other negatives?

what about the battery door. Where does that go?


----------



## bhop (Jan 31, 2012)

I like battery grips.  My hands aren't huge, but without them, if i'm using a big-ish lens I get cramps in my hands.  Plus the vertical shots are much easier on the wrists. The cameras do get heavier, but IMO it's worth the trade-off.   I think the extra weight and balance also helps steady the hand when shooting too... at least for me.   In my d200's grip, the battery door slides into a little slot on the grip, I assume others have a similar setup..


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't dig the grip personally..  It's cool if you shoot portrait orientation a lot.  With a nice lens though, and a tripod QR plate, the camera is heavy enough.  I get like 1500 shots out of a battery, and I can always keep another in my pocket...


----------



## baturn (Jan 31, 2012)

Second accessory I got for my D80. Have never removed it since.


----------



## Markw (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never not used a grip on both my D300s and D90.  When I order my D800, the only thing I'm going to miss about my D300s is the grip, until there are off-brand name grips for the D800.  I think there's really nothing bad about them.  If you're carrying enough lenses, generally, your bag will accomodate anyhow.  It doubles the battery life, like you said, and adds quite a bit of balance, and grip room.  I'd never _not _have one.

Mark


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2012)

*battery grip worth it?*

Yepper!  But I don't use it all the time.  I only use it when hand-holding.  If the camera's on a 'pod, I take it off as it's extra weight.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 31, 2012)

Got one for my D90 a few months ago.  I love how beefy the camera feels with it on.  Having two batteries and being able to shoot vertical without twisting my hands is great too. I don't see any negatives.


----------



## naptime (Jan 31, 2012)

great, thanks guys.

i was looking at some knockoffs last night, for as low as 25 bucks with both trays.

i'm definitily going to get one from myself. 

just not sure if it'll be too big for the brats hands. i was thinking the extra battery would be nice for her when she's out traveling. 

maybe i'll get one first, and see how it feels to her. if its not too heavy or too big, then i'll order a second.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 31, 2012)

I have one on my D90 and don't have one on my D60.  My D90 gets used far more than my D60 and when I pick up the D60 it feels like a toy without the grip on it.  They certainly make the camera heavier but I like mine.  It hasn't been off the camera since I bought it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldn't be without one on either my 400D or 7D.

For me the values of the grip are:

1) Allows for extended battery life; you get more from 2 batteries together than you do from them on their own. Though if I only had two batteries I'd always keep one out of the camera, never keep them all in the camera otherwise when they do die you've nothing to fall back on (whilst if one dies you just swap them over and get the reminder to charge the other). 

2) Allows for much easier portrait aspect shooting. Few people shoot only in landscape and honestly portrait aspect gets used all the time - so easier controls makes hand holding much easier and far less of a strain on the hands and wrists.

3) Allows for a proper wrist strap (eg canon E1) which in turn makes holding easier and also more relaxing when you hold your right arm down. 

4) Helps to give a proper place for your pinky finger. I don't have big hands, in fact mine are quite small, but even with these on many camera bodies (without agrip) I find my right pinky finger ends up falling off the bottom of the camera. Annoying and if it starts rubbing on the corner an irritating thing. Battery grips solve the whole problem easily. 

5) Helps to balance out with heavier lenses, not a pressing need early on, but you'll fast be grateful with heavier, better glass when its added.


As for the battery door, it unclips and slits into a gap on the battery grip itself, so its not lost. Though note all battery grips must not have their locking wheel overtightened - doing so can cause the gears to jam, which locks the grip on your camera body. Not a problem if you don't want to ever take it off of course (though sometimes they make a poor connection and need to be removed and reseated again in order to clear it).


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 31, 2012)

...yes


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

Battery grips are VERY worth it. I've got one on my 5DmkI and I never take it off. I also use it in conjunction with a Black Rapid strap and that seems to work quite well. I have the OEM Canon battery grip for mine, and I had an Opteka Battery grip for my T1i. The opteka battery grip is decent. The controls work, however are more rigid than the body controls on the camera. After ~2 years of usage, the rubber grip has started to peel a bit. 

The battery cover will pop off of the main camera body, and slide into an area close to where the battery contacts are for the grip.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the battery grip on my XSI, it made it fit my hand better. I have one for my 7D but I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have a choice these days.  1D bodies have the "grip" built in.  When I was shooting XXD bodies, I loved the grips.  Greatly extended number of shots on a charged pack and better balance to the body, especially with long glass.


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 31, 2012)

When I moved from P&S to DSLR photography last spring, I bought a used 30D with a battery grip. I've since moved to a 60D and a battery grip. I put a Canon hand strap E1 on both of them and it really made them very comfortable to hold and to use.

As mentioned above, the grip will more than double battery life. Why they would last longer than 2 batteries one at a time, I haven't a clue. But with the added battery life, it means you're not going to lose a golden picture opportunity while digging out and changing batteries. 

As for using AAs in an emergency, it seems like a useless feature to me. I simply have a 2nd set of charged batteries with me if I think I'll drain the batteries. 

As for the battery door on the camera, follow the directions to carefully remove it (it's a spring thing like a watch band attachment) and it stores in the part that 'replaces' the battery in the camera that makes electrical connections.

I have no problem mounting the camera with the battery grip on a tripod or mono pod. Disconnecting the hand strap and putting it on again...now that's a problem! And as for mounting on an L bracket, I found one that is more like a U bracket and I can mount the flash as high up as I need to, or higher, or left, or ...you get the idea. The only downside with the flash and the bracket and the battery grip and a heavy lens like the 24-70, it gets heavy REAL fast! Fortunately, the bracket comes with a tri/mono pod mount hole as well!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2012)

I've got one grip that swaps between two bodies (D300 & D700).  I am like minded with Sparky in that if mounted on a 'pod, I usually remove it, but if I had two grips..............


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 31, 2012)

On my D700 the grip gives me an extra 2fps when using AA batteries. This is very useful when shooting action.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 31, 2012)

If you do get the grip, make sure you don't lose the battery door you take off when installing. :-D

If you ever want to go back to gripless, you'll be searching all over for that little door to keep the battery in.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 31, 2012)

Click his links as he suggests, they pay him well =)


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 31, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> If you do get the grip, make sure you don't lose the battery door you take off when installing. :-D
> 
> If you ever want to go back to gripless, you'll be searching all over for that little door to keep the battery in.


The grip should have a slot made specifically for storing that door.  In the part that goes up into the battery compartment.


----------



## naptime (Jan 31, 2012)

click whose links??????


yeah, that's why i was asking what happens to the door. i know i'd lose it. 


thanks again everyone.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Click his links as he suggests, they pay him well =)



Huh?


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 31, 2012)

I use grips because I have to... I am female, so it does add a bit of weight and bulk to my cameras that is a bit tough on me... I've developed tennis elbow from the camera, 70-200 f/2.8 and grip. For YOU it won't be an issue. For your daughter it might. It isn't like she HAS to use one... I gotta say, I really love not having to worry about my batteries for a day's shooting!


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2012)

Mleek - careful there with the female thing - I know 3 top wildlife shooters who are female and they lug masssssive lenses and gear around  Plus I'm sure if we poke some of the oldtime wedding togs and sports togs they'll have tennis elbow and more lurking around


----------



## naptime (Feb 1, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> As for using AAs in an emergency, it seems like a useless feature to me. I simply have a 2nd set of charged batteries with me if I think I'll drain the batteries.



we are planning on 4 batteries each as well.

i also saw chargers that plug into 12v in the car.

but there are occasions, particularly in the DR that i am without electricity for 3-4 days.

not sure even 4 batteries would last that long.  that's why i liked the idea of being able to use AA's.


though, comparing prices.... i can buy a pair of batteries, for the cost of two sets of AA's. might just be better to stock up on camera batteries.


----------



## Overread (Feb 1, 2012)

Camera batteries will give you a lot lot more use than AA batteries ever will in the DSLR. In addition there are reputable 3rd party DSLR batteries out there which give good performance and cost less than official canon batteries. 

For what its worth I'd expect you'd get through 4 days with 4 batteries without much trouble; but its a very rough guess depending on how many shots you take and on if you use the popup flash.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Digital cameras use batteries fast...  I use the manufacturer batteries (or aftermarket version) over AA's in digital bodies.  In film bodies, I have to replace the batteries like every six months ... sometimes less.

My 1N RS takes 8 AA's...  I can't even remember the last time I had to replace them...  I just changed the batteries in one camera the other day - I put them in in April, last year.

The option to use AA's in place of the regular camera batteries is nice though.  You can buy AA's anywhere.  You can't always find a plug to charge your batteries...


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 1, 2012)

Definitely worth it...

I had a grip on my 400D and it definitely made it better for me to hold...I don't have massive hands, but without it the 400D could be held with only 2 fingers and a thumb...what happened to the other 2 fingers?

I since upgraded to a 40D which is a bigger body, but still bought a grip for it as soon as I could. I got one for £20 from eBay...but it works a treat. Portrait shooting is great, heft and feel is great, and being able to swap button functions means everything is at a fingertip (or thumb-tip). 

I gave the 400D to my 6 year-old. We took the grip off it as with her small hands it was too big. We'll put it back once she's used to the camera though.


----------



## bhop (Feb 1, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> ... I've developed tennis elbow from the camera, 70-200 f/2.8 and grip. ...



That happened to me once after around an 8 hour day of shooting a racing event.. lifting the camera so much throughout the day just messed up my elbow.  It took a while to fully heal.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 1, 2012)

You'd be surprised how long two modern camera batteries will last in a camera. Technology has come a long way. I'm not certain how long I could shoot each day with my D7000 but I've never been in a situation where I've had to worry about both batteries dying. It will shot a looong time with two batteries in it. I don't shot a ton of shots wither, however. I do rotate my batteries every so often because I usually don't wait until the body in the battery is being used before I charge the one in the grip. The D7000 is set up differently than a lot of cameras I think - the battery in the body stays in the body and the grip only holds one battery. The grip is certainly worth it to me. One point of note: with a lot of the 3rd party manufacturer's grips you will find that the commmand dials work in reverse of the ones on the camera. You turn them left to increase shutter speed, etc. instead of right like on the body. It's annoying at first but you get used to it. Otherwise, I've had no problems with mine except that the build quality isn't as stout as the Nikon one but that's to be expected at 1/3 the price.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought a grip for the 400d - the box says YXTM on it, and then some chinese script. It was great...can't say I noticed a quality difference between this and the real one a friend had.
For the 40D I got one with Meike on it...again a copy (and I have a ring flash with Meike, too). Both are fine. The grip detail on the battery grip matches the grip detail on the camera, the plastic is very similar (a smidge more shiny, perhaps). For 20 quid, it was a bargain. No issues with dials going the wrong way, etc.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 1, 2012)

They are nice. I tried a 7D and my pinky didn't have anything to hold onto lol....I bought some for my cameras and they stay on. They make it a little heavier but its nicer to have a camera that my entire hand fits on. Since my camera's  never came with an option for a grip, the grips are after market, and the finish is close but not exact.


----------



## Dao (Feb 1, 2012)

When I had the XTi, I have a Targus grip.  It just works.  Fit perfect.  I bought that new from Amazon at that time for $20 so something similar.  (While Walmart still sell it for $99 at that time)

Button feel were not as good as the original one though especially the half press shutter button feel.

For Canon Rebel series, I like it with the grip since it make the camera bigger and easier for my hands.


I also have the 40D with Canon grip.  The buttons on the Canon version feel the same as the camera.  But it also add weight to the camera.  Right now, I do not use the grip that much since I do not want to carry the extra weight.  As for the battery, a Li-ION camera battery make more sense than the AA.  If you have 2 fully charged batteries, I doubt you really need AAs since they last for many many shots.

And you can charge the batteries in many places nowadays such as your car, hotels, airports starbucks etc.


One thing though, the camera looks bad ass with the grip.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my earlier post the 'life expectancy' of a single charge on a pair of genuine Canon batteries in the grip on my 30D...1600+ frames shot over a period of 5 days!  With my 60D, I've already shot perhaps 1500 frames on those batteries first charge up and the camera reports 75% charge, still!  However, need a charge or not, they'll be recharged before I head to my stepdaughters' wedding 5 weeks from now.


----------



## naptime (Feb 1, 2012)

wow... they last THAT long ??

my pocket compacts only get about 500 shots before they die. but, that's also with the screen on full time, and reviewing the pics after shooting them.

but, looking at it now, it's only 3.7v and 700mah  yet still powering a 3" screen.


----------



## dogusmeatus (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree completely with Overreads' post... one other consideration... the knock-offs are less expensive. I have found however when you are ready to change gear or upgrade the original grip holds value better.


----------



## naptime (Feb 11, 2012)

ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

my battery grip came in today....

i waited 7 days for it.....



and they sent me the wrong thing...


i believe it's for a 550d not my 450d.

it wont even slide into the camera, because the shape is wrong.

my batteries wont go into it either.


my batteries have 3 slots.. but the grip they sent has 4 prongs.

inside the camera as well. 4 slots vs 3 prongs.


uuuugggghhhhh

now the wait for someone to respond back and let me know how slowly they plan on rectifying the situation.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 11, 2012)

That sucks. I hope they fix it fast for you Jay.


----------



## tailofspence (Mar 18, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Battery grips are VERY worth it. I've got one on my 5DmkI and I never take it off. I also use it in conjunction with a Black Rapid strap and that seems to work quite well. I have the OEM Canon battery grip for mine, and I had an Opteka Battery grip for my T1i. The opteka battery grip is decent. The controls work, however are more rigid than the body controls on the camera. After ~2 years of usage, the rubber grip has started to peel a bit.
> 
> The battery cover will pop off of the main camera body, and slide into an area close to where the battery contacts are for the grip.



o hey tyler, did you ever have any problems with using the OEM grip with the Black Rapid strap? I'm thinking about purchasing an OEM grip for my D90, but just worried about the "fitting" and whether the grip (specifically an Opteka like the one you have) will be secure and sustain the weight of the camera dangling from it with a telephoto lens attached. I completely understand about the grip peel, which is why I'm thinking if it's going to happen I'd rather purchase OEM's I can quickly replace without burning too much of a hole in my wallet.


----------



## TheBiles (Mar 18, 2012)

tailofspence said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Battery grips are VERY worth it. I've got one on my 5DmkI and I never take it off. I also use it in conjunction with a Black Rapid strap and that seems to work quite well. I have the OEM Canon battery grip for mine, and I had an Opteka Battery grip for my T1i. The opteka battery grip is decent. The controls work, however are more rigid than the body controls on the camera. After ~2 years of usage, the rubber grip has started to peel a bit.
> ...


 
I use an OEM grip for my 7D with a Black Rapid strap. It's totally solid, and I never worry about it coming loose or detaching. Most big telephoto lenses also come with a tripod ring, which you can attach the strap to for better balance. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 18, 2012)

tailofspence said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Battery grips are VERY worth it. I've got one on my 5DmkI and I never take it off. I also use it in conjunction with a Black Rapid strap and that seems to work quite well. I have the OEM Canon battery grip for mine, and I had an Opteka Battery grip for my T1i. The opteka battery grip is decent. The controls work, however are more rigid than the body controls on the camera. After ~2 years of usage, the rubber grip has started to peel a bit.
> ...



I am quite confident with my OEM Canon 5D grip/BlackRapid combo. I've never had any issues thus far. The heaviest piece of glass I usually carry around with it is an 85mm f/1.4. I weighed my gear out the other day to figure out how much my black rapid strap is holding and it's roughly 4.5lbs. You shouldn't have an issue with your D90 I don't think.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 18, 2012)

tailofspence said:


> o hey tyler, did you ever have any problems with using the OEM grip with the Black Rapid strap? I'm thinking about purchasing an OEM grip for my D90, but just worried about the "fitting" and whether the grip (specifically an Opteka like the one you have) will be secure and sustain the weight of the camera dangling from it with a telephoto lens attached. I completely understand about the grip peel, which is why I'm thinking if it's going to happen I'd rather purchase OEM's I can quickly replace without burning too much of a hole in my wallet.


I have a D90 with an MB-D80 grip on it and use a Black Rapid R7 all the time when I'm hauling my Sigma 150-500 lens around.  That's pushing 8 pounds of camera (the lens alone weighs about the same as the camera and grip with 2 batteries) and using a regular neck strap is rough after just a few minutes.  Never had any problem with the grip or the strap other than it smacking the side of my leg.  I've just gotten in the habit of keeping my hand on it to stop the slap.  I realize this doesn't comment on the Opteka line but it does speak for the Nikon MB-D80 grip.


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 18, 2012)

naptime said:


> do you use a battery grip on your camera?
> 
> I've narrowed our impending purchase to two different models.
> 
> ...


 
You can't go wrong with a grip. The extended shooting time of having two batteries helps too. My 550d is kinda small and light, this keeps it from being front heavy and easier to hold.

I found some on ebay for 20 but they look and feel cheap. They have some for about 35 that feel good and look pro level.


----------



## tailofspence (Mar 18, 2012)

SCraig said:


> tailofspence said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler, did you ever have any problems with using the OEM grip with the Black Rapid strap? I'm thinking about purchasing an OEM grip for my D90, but just worried about the "fitting" and whether the grip (specifically an Opteka like the one you have) will be secure and sustain the weight of the camera dangling from it with a telephoto lens attached. I completely understand about the grip peel, which is why I'm thinking if it's going to happen I'd rather purchase OEM's I can quickly replace without burning too much of a hole in my wallet.
> ...



@oheytyler, Scraig, TheBiles,
Thanks guys! That was some quick response/input! Looks like it's time to go shopping then...


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 18, 2012)

tailofspence said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > tailofspence said:
> ...


 
You can get some great deals on batteries too on ebay. Just be careful with some Chinese made batteries, some require a special charger.


----------



## sovietdoc (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to use a grip on a light camera, but now with a heavier camera I never use the grip because it just weigts too much..And you can always carry a spare battery in your pocket.


----------

